# how many rbp's?



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

how many could i squeeze into my new 75 gal tank? the fish are all 4-5 inches. i have six of them, will that be ok for a couple of months in the new tank? this will be for a few months before i get a custom tank setup built.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

caribehunter said:


> how many could i squeeze into my new 75 gal tank? the fish are all 4-5 inches. i have six of them, will that be ok for a couple of months in the new tank? this will be for a few months before i get a custom tank setup built.


whats the foot print?


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> how many could i squeeze into my new 75 gal tank? the fish are all 4-5 inches. i have six of them, will that be ok for a couple of months in the new tank? this will be for a few months before i get a custom tank setup built.


whats the foot print?
[/quote]
48"x18" they are in a 55 gal at the moment but they need out.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

caribehunter said:


> how many could i squeeze into my new 75 gal tank? the fish are all 4-5 inches. i have six of them, will that be ok for a couple of months in the new tank? this will be for a few months before i get a custom tank setup built.


whats the foot print?
[/quote]
48"x18" they are in a 55 gal at the moment but they need out.
[/quote]
75 gallon at the most I would do is 4 occupants


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks harley i guess i will sell 2 of them now to solve the space problem.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

caribehunter said:


> thanks harley i guess i will sell 2 of them now to solve the space problem.


n/p


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Depends on the size of the P's, but for life I'd say probably 4.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya 4 will work out good.

I had 5 (back in the day) came home with one eaten in half.

had 4 in there for awhile now and everything is golden


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I have 5 P´s in my 55g tank, it works fine, but they are not big yet


----------

